# Where to get a Skunk?



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

I've been researching skunks for a long time (over a year now) and i'm planning on getting one in the future. 
I was wondering where the best place to get young skunks was? Where do you get your skunks?

Lynda


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

maddragon29 said:


> I've been researching skunks for a long time (over a year now) and i'm planning on getting one in the future.
> I was wondering where the best place to get young skunks was? Where do you get your skunks?
> 
> Lynda


I got mine from Seb Miller 

http://www.jungletalk.co.uk


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm interested in adopting a baby skunk as well. I have been researching them for quite some time now. I just looked at Seb's site and in his skunk section he says that he adopts out descented skunks. Does he still do that or has that not been updated in awhile?

I will be a first time skunk owner so I would really prefer descented. But know that the law has been changed on that.

Sorry if I hijacked your thread Maddragon. =/


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Not at all 

At the end of last summer i met someone who had gotten two baby skunks from him, and she recommended him. However on looking at the website it hasn't been updated in ages and i wasn't sure if he still bred them  Thanks.

Anyone any idea on his prices? also how long usually is his waiting list (as his website says you need to sign up for it)

Thanks sorry for all the questions 
Lynda


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

maddragon29 said:


> Not at all
> 
> At the end of last summer i met someone who had gotten two baby skunks from him, and she recommended him. However on looking at the website it hasn't been updated in ages and i wasn't sure if he still bred them  Thanks.
> 
> ...


I paid £500 for mine. Some people had skunks off him recently, haven't looked at his site for ages tbh.Yes he often has a waiting list.I think he is still breeding.
There are others on here who breed skunks, no doubt they will identify themselves if they have any.

If you keep an eye on the classifieds they sometimes come up for sale.
Fully loaded skunks that are well socialised need a lot of provocation before they will spray, I know loads of people with very reliable fully loaded skunkies who never spray.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i find them on the side of the road... along with opposums and raccoons and deer... sometimes squirrels... but squirrels not so much... they don't hang out at night...:whistling2:


haha! just joking...:lol2:


well, actually not!:gasp:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

HABU said:


> i find them on the side of the road... along with opposums and raccoons and deer... sometimes squirrels... but squirrels not so much... they don't hang out at night...:whistling2:
> 
> 
> haha! just joking...:lol2:
> ...



Tut tut Habu:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm currently waiting to see if my baby girl is pregnant. I will certainly post on here if I have any babies, although I only intend to sell to people who have done their research and have thought about how a skunk will fit into their home/lifestyle! :whip:

Happy researching!

BTW try skunkregistry.com or skunkshack for sourcing babies - that's how I got my two (chocolate girl and classic boy).


----------



## sausage (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm on Seb Millers waiting list, he breeds to order so hopefully I will get one this year. I went to see some of his skunks a couple of weeks ago and I cant wait to have my own now :flrt:


----------



## el_phantasmo (Jan 30, 2008)

Well I'm hooked by them. I had the pleasure and honour of meeting Africas collection of critters this weekend (I still bare, with pride, my raccoon scars - I'm covered! :2thumb and was particularly taken with the raccoons, skunks and ferrets. 

Whilst a raccoon is not possible due to the sheer space they need (Unless I convince my housemate/landlord to give me the garden!) I could conceivably give a good home to a skunk - which has been a consideration for some time, though ideally once I have my own place.

I wouldn't mind de-scented or fully-loaded (Due to my love of militaria I just really like the idea of saying "It's a fully-loaded skunk!" as it sounds like it's packing a 9mm somewhere ...) so thats not so much an issue (And I love garlic/onion smells ... helps being a veggie!).

I can say though that they are just adorable. I don't often think of animals being "cute" or "cuddly" (I'm into reptiles ... they sit there and eat dead things from the freezer ... they don't "like" to interact mostly!) but all of Africas collection are just lovely. I could have easily run off with all of her collection of pets - they're all so tame and well tempered.

Just read Sebs page, very interesting, may have to see if I could visit at some point as I love seeing peoples collections and getting experience with animals and meeting the people in the know.


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

Hearing good things about fully loaded skunks makes me more persuaded to get one. I really did want to start off with a descented and I know if I looked hard enough I could probably find one. But someone breaking the law by doing that is probably not a breeder I want to associate with anyway.

But I'm going to have a lot of other animals. A Great Dane too. Maybe if I keep them seperated, it'll be fine.

We'll have to see in years to come. I'll look into Seb as well. =]


----------



## sausage (Oct 11, 2009)

Seb Miller descents his, he told me that what's illegal about descenting skunks is when they have an operation to be descented, but when they're very young the scent glands are removed easily, like "squeezing a spot".
Not sure if this is right though, but he was highly recommended by a few people I've spoken to when mentioning about getting a skunk!


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi there 
I enquirer about baby skunks from seb miller the other week. He sells baby de-scented skunks for £500. He also requires a £100 deposit. He told me that if I was to pay a deposit now then he could guarentee me a baby skunk this year. He says they are born April time and are ready to pick up June time. 
I have decided against getting a skunk now but just thort I would share this info with you.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

The law states that a procedure in which the scent glands are removed/altered is illegal. There is nothing to say it needs to be an operation or anything of the sort.



Cillah said:


> But someone breaking the law by doing that is probably not a breeder I want to associate with anyway.


Don't forget, if you do decide to go for a de-scented kit, some people import de-scented Skunks and some also take Skunks over to ireland to be de-scented, which is perfectly legal. : victory:


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

LoveForLizards said:


> Don't forget, if you do decide to go for a de-scented kit, some people import de-scented Skunks and some also take Skunks over to ireland to be de-scented, which is perfectly legal. : victory:


That's true. Sorry, I heard about Ireland but never really thought about it. I don't actually move to England until the 15th of April.

Oh, that soon. I'll have to ask my boyfriend. I was under the impression there was a really long waiting list. He says we mightn't be ready. I think he's nervous about owning a skunk.

To get on the waiting list do you need to put a deposit down? Can someone walk me through that who has gone through Seb. I've researched skunks but there's only so much I can do being Australian and not having any experience there. =]


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Cillah said:


> That's true. Sorry, I heard about Ireland but never really thought about it. I don't actually move to England until the 15th of April.
> 
> Oh, that soon. I'll have to ask my boyfriend. I was under the impression there was a really long waiting list. He says we mightn't be ready. I think he's nervous about owning a skunk.
> 
> To get on the waiting list do you need to put a deposit down? Can someone walk me through that who has gone through Seb. I've researched skunks but there's only so much I can do being Australian and not having any experience there. =]


Last I heard from Seb, you have to put a £100 deposit down to be put on the waiting list, which will guarantee you a kit, but he breeds a fair amount so he usually has a few left over after the people on the waiting list have had their kits.


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Theres nothing wrong with owning a "fully-loaded" skunk as i think most people do since the law was changed. We've had our little girl since the start of last july and she has never sprayed, friends of ours got her for us so we're not sure who she came from although im pretty sure they're getting some babies in a few weeks for their shop here in nottingham. I think our girl was around 650? as shes albino but the black and white ones should be cheaper.


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh, I would get a fully loaded skunk. I never said I wouldn't. I was discussing it with my boyfriend the other day actually. But if the option was there whether or not to get fully loaded or descented. I'd go descented. If it was my second skunk I'd be more inclined to go fully loaded. But as we will have other pets. I think descented is right for me. =]


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Cillah said:


> Oh, I would get a fully loaded skunk. I never said I wouldn't. I was discussing it with my boyfriend the other day actually. But if the option was there whether or not to get fully loaded or descented. I'd go descented. If it was my second skunk I'd be more inclined to go fully loaded. But as we will have other pets. I think descented is right for me. =]


Yeh i get your issues with other pets but it maybe difficult to get hold of a descented baby although i've not personally tried. Also with getting a young baby the other animals may not be a big problem as the baby will grow up being around the other animals, quite a few people have skunks that get along fine with dogs. Our girl has stayed with our friends before we got her and after when we were on holiday and they have plenty of other animals around, im pretty sure they said she met their meerkats and wasnt too fussed, although shes never been too fussed on my OHs dog although we've never let them both on the floor together they've met when we're holding her or shes been in her carrier. 

Good luck with getting a lovely skunk, im sure youll have lots of fun theyre little balls of mischief and cuteness :flrt:


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Also maybe check out Exotic Keepers Forum 

Could be useful for any information and breeders etc. : victory:


----------



## sausage (Oct 11, 2009)

I was willing to get a fully loaded skunk, though I was concerned about a couple of my dogs. But someone recommended Seb so I contacted him and it turned out he descents them which is a bonus for us as it's put our minds at rest regarding the dogs.


----------



## Hatman123 (Dec 9, 2009)

Is there anyone in the West mids with a Skunk I can come to see?
I've wanted one for a while, and have been researching for months, but i'd rather see and handle one first before I made any kind of commitment!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

sausage said:


> someone recommended Seb so I contacted him and it turned out he descents them .


i dont think you should be putting this on a public forum i doubt seb would be happy with it


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> i dont think you should be putting this on a public forum i doubt seb would be happy with it


Can I just ask, if he is open to the fact when people talk to him, and it's on his website, what the difference is?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Think you might find it is now illegal to decent, please correct me if i am wrong


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Can I just ask, if he is open to the fact when people talk to him, and it's on his website, what the difference is?


i dont know seb and so wouldnt know but if i was doing something illegal then i know i wouldnt want it posted on a public forum where police/rspca/antis can see, speaking on a phone is only to that one person but how many people have already seen this ?
stu


----------



## kim22andy (May 2, 2009)

I'm getting a skunk from Seb Miller too, just sent my deposit. I'm getting really excited. He was recommended to me too.

I'm not sure on the legalities of descenting etc as I've been told different things, if someone could point me in the direction to where it says whats illegal and what's not I would be grateful, I've googled it but couldn't find anything!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Think you might find it is now illegal to decent, please correct me if i am wrong


 totaly true however you can still get imports from ireland as youngsters and also imports from europe etc with 6 months quarrentine and obviously animals that were descented before the 2007 ban
stu


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Hatman123 said:


> Is there anyone in the West mids with a Skunk I can come to see?
> I've wanted one for a while, and have been researching for months, but i'd rather see and handle one first before I made any kind of commitment!


 
Hi there. I am in Telford and you are more than welcome to come along and see our gang. On a different note if you find a breeder who has babies and they are reared alongside other animals you should not have a problem with them firing at dogs for example. This of course does depend on how your dog behaves but in the main they should get along.
regards
Ian


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Defra states about the law: "The mutilation of animals is banned under the Animal Welfare Act 2006, “Mutilation” covers any procedure that involves interference with the sensitive tissues or bone structure of an animal other than for therapeutic purposes (medical treatment). 

The thing is with laws is that they can be interpreted in different ways until precedents are set. 

If someone has a descented baby skunk and says they had it descented in Ireland, who is to say whether they are telling the truth or not? Also, it would be interesting to know if it would be the reponsibility of the authorities to prove that the skunk was NOT descented in Ireland, or the responsibility of the owner to prove that it was.

With the cold hard facts, having a skunk descented is for our convenience to make it easier to manage as a pet. However, the significance of descenting against the mutilations still allowed for commercial convenience (tagging, tail docking, castration, dehorning etc etc) is another matter. 

For me personally, I do not object to decenting, provided it is done by a professional on young kits. The implications of being charged with an animal cruelty offence is far more scary to me as potentially a convicted person may be banned from keeping ANY pets.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i dont think its illegal to OWN a descented skunk from the uk but its illegal to descent so it would be the vet/person who removed the scent glands who would be done for it as he done the procedure. thats the way i was told about the law


----------



## Hatman123 (Dec 9, 2009)

stoaty said:


> Hi there. I am in Telford and you are more than welcome to come along and see our gang. On a different note if you find a breeder who has babies and they are reared alongside other animals you should not have a problem with them firing at dogs for example. This of course does depend on how your dog behaves but in the main they should get along.
> regards
> Ian


Oh awesome, I'm only in bromsgrove, so that's not far at all!

I'll get in touch soon! :2thumb:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Speaking about dogs and skunks - my skunk Ozzie chased and then bit my dog last night! Fortunately, my dog (collie/shepherd mix) is very obedient and reluctantly boshed the skunk back without using her teeth! Ozzie was not upset at all about the dog and went scampering away before turning around for a second attack. :Na_Na_Na_Na:The dog retreated to a safe distance at that point, when I gave her a lot of fuss to reinforce such a good strategy!

I introduced the dog to my two skunks the day after the skunks arrived as kits. I trust my dog to behave herself, but she is just a dog, so I never leave them all free together unsupervised. It seems that she is more at risk from the skunks than the other way around


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> i dont know seb and so wouldnt know but if i was doing something illegal then i know i wouldnt want it posted on a public forum where police/rspca/antis can see, speaking on a phone is only to that one person but how many people have already seen this ?
> stu


Well yes, but how many people will have also seen his website? :lol2:



kim22andy said:


> I'm not sure on the legalities of descenting etc as I've been told different things, if someone could point me in the direction to where it says whats illegal and what's not I would be grateful, I've googled it but couldn't find anything!


If you google 'animal welfare act 2006' you should be able to find the confirmation bill on it.



Loderuna said:


> With the cold hard facts, having a skunk descented is for our convenience to make it easier to manage as a pet. However, the significance of descenting against the mutilations still allowed for commercial convenience (tagging, tail docking, castration, dehorning etc etc) is another matter.


Tagging, tail docking and castration aren't usually for convenience. 
Tagging is used for ID to stop mixing of herds, spreading disease, crossing carcass once slaughtered etc.
Tail docking is used to stop splitting of tails and tail damage in breeds/Dogs who are prone to it. 
Castration is used for some animals so they can be paired, others to stop pregnancy and others to make _them_ happier, such as Dogs who wont be bred. I wont comment on de-horning as I don't know enough about agricultural practices to argue it.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

What I'm trying to say (not wanting to start arguments!!) is that there are so many things we humans do to animals due to our uses of them, which are far worse welfare-wise than a professional descenting of a skunk, it's more about what people see as acceptable. It's a cost:benefit thing.

The majority of people want to know that their meat comes from traceable and well managed farm animals, so tagging of farm animals is acceptable, and the short duration intense pain and few days to heal is acceptable. Descenting a skunk would possibly cause a similar level of pain experience, but the benefit is to the pet owner only. This is not considered enough to allow the mutilation - no billion pound industry to back it up (cynical maybe?!)- hence the law says no to it (and other mutilations of similar nature).


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> The majority of people want to know that their meat comes from traceable and well managed farm animals, so tagging of farm animals is acceptable, and the short duration intense pain and few days to heal is acceptable. *Descenting a skunk would possibly cause a similar level of pain experience, but the benefit is to the pet owner only.* This is not considered enough to allow the mutilation - no billion pound industry to back it up (cynical maybe?!)- hence the law says no to it (and other mutilations of similar nature).


 
NOT if they go off outside & the smell carries for a fair few miles in a large housing estate :lol2::lol2::lol2: People will think its chemical warfare going on :whistling2:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

carlycharlie said:


> NOT if they go off outside & the smell carries for a fair few miles in a large housing estate :lol2::lol2::lol2: People will think its chemical warfare going on :whistling2:


 
Excellent point! Didn't think of that! :notworthy:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Maybe a few need to be let off at the offices of the people who make the laws :lol2::lol2: they might change their minds on descenting :whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Arguably, de-scenting is more on par with de-clawing or removing teeth. 



carlycharlie said:


> Maybe a few need to be let off at the offices of the people who make the laws :lol2::lol2: they might change their minds on descenting :whistling2:


If they felt it that bad, they would either be on DWA or banned, at least I would hope so.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Arguably, de-scenting is more on par with de-clawing or removing teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> If they felt it that bad, they would either be on DWA or banned, at least I would hope so.


 
it was a joke btw..............:bash:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I gathered as much?


----------

